# BIND rndc showing different version



## bflseanny (Jul 5, 2011)

I have BIND version bind98-base-9.8.0.2 installed on FreeBSD 8.2 from the ports tree.  However, when I use the *rndc status* command, it shows the version as 9.6.-ESV-R3.

My suspicion is that even though I installed BIND from the ports tree FreeBSD is still running the base installation of BIND. After running *ps -ax | grep named* it shows the daemon as running from /usr/sbin/named.

My question: how do I get FreeBSD to run the ports tree version of BIND at startup?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2011)

Set *named_program* to /usr/local/sbin/named in /etc/rc.conf or rebuild dns/bind98 with *REPLACE_BASE* set.


----------



## bflseanny (Jul 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Set *named_program* to /usr/local/sbin/named in /etc/rc.conf or rebuild dns/bind98 with *REPLACE_BASE* set.



SirDice,

Thank you for your reply. I had suspected this fix from various Google searches.  However, I do not have the path to /usr/local/sbin/named. This is what is throwing me off.  I suppos I will try to rebuild using the setting you suggested.  However, I need clarification: should I go to the ports tree and use *make WITH_REPLACE_BASE install clean*?

Is that the proper syntax?


----------



## bflseanny (Jul 5, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Set *named_program* to /usr/local/sbin/named in /etc/rc.conf or rebuild dns/bind98 with *REPLACE_BASE* set.



I rebuilt BIND using your suggestion and all is normal.  Thank you.


----------

